# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  как общаться с атеистами?

## Ivan (гость)

Харе Кришна. постараюсь кратко спросить.
попал я раз на диспут с так наз. "Атеистом №1 в Украине" Дулуманом Е.К.
суть того, что он сказал - выражена словами "Кришны, Чайтаньи, Баларамы, Нитьянанды - нет", что мы поклоняемся "идолам", что "религия - грех, потому что Бог сам убивал, а атеизм - святое". И еще он не хотел слушать доказательства существования Кришны, а сразу сказал что "к психиатру тебя"...

В итоге я не знал как с ним общаться, но спросил: "вот вы говорите что Бог убивал, а вы такие этические не хулиганствующие атеисты", но на рекламе диспута верующих с атеистами была фото Ленина и подписано Дулуман (атеист №1)... вот я и спросил Дулумана по Ленину: "вы были кандидатом богословия, но вас отлучили за атеизм от РПЦ, предали анафеме... вы вывели из церкви несколько сот священников... и похожи на марксиста-лениниста... но продолжаете называть себя кандидатом богословия (сказали что "степеня же не отменяются").
то есть вы как бы священник и атеист одновременно.

-Тогда вам, Евграф Каленьевич, вопрос, как к священнику.

Вот вы сказали "Бог убивал, а атеисты - не воинствующие"
но Ленин как раз - воинствующий - приказывал расстреливать попов "чем больше тем лучше"... что вы как священник или поп об этом думаете?

атеист Дулуман ответил: "таких как ты надо расстрелять"! :ranting: 

И я ответил тут же: "Кришна тоже убивал демонов"... :lipsrsealed: 


Как надо было отвечать? Как общаться в похожих ситуациях с другими атеистами? (Нужно ли? Ради проповеди)...

P.s. Дулуман умер на мой день рождения 24 06 2013 года. А потом был расстрел небесной сотни в Киеве через полгода в феврале 2014-го... чувствую себя немного виноватым (хотя ясно, виноват Янукович)

----------


## Вирочана дас

Лучше вообще не общаться с атеистами, не тратить свое драгоценное время (Книга "Нектар Наставлений" текст 2 и комментарий).  Лучше посвятить это время общению с теми, кто склонен к духовному общению, кто хочет задавать вопросы и слушать ответы. Спорить же - это совершенно бесполезное занятие, которое более того даже приводит к конфликтам. Лучше тщательно выбирать общение и уважительно относиться ко всем.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Атеистов тоже надо уважать?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Да, конечно. Они тоже семья Кришны. Они души - вечные Его частицы.

----------

